# Windows Media Player 11 Playback Speed



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

OK, I have to use Windows Media Player     for one of my college classes...I'm not terribly familiar with the program since I haven't used it since I found Winamp (which in my opinion is MUCH better). Anyway, for some reason, it won't allow me to speed up the playback anymore, even though it did let me just yesterday for the same video. What the heck happened? I want it to playback at 1.5 speed, and it just refuses to budge off of 1.0. How do I fix this problem?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

***b.u.m.p.***


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

So does ANYONE know what to do about this problem??


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

In WMP playback speed should be available for WMV and AVI file types but not MPG. Is the option greyed out?

In Winamp there is no option at all that I can see.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

No, the option isn't greyed out or anything, and when I mouse over the speed settings at the top left of the little control box, I get the "hand" signifying an "active link"...it just doesn't do anything when I click on it...I've also noticed that the little slider button only appears when I click on it, but when I start to drag it, it disappears! Like I said though, it worked for me the other day--on this exact video, it just suddenly quit working. I dunno....it makes me so mad!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

See if it's related to a particular extension type.

You could try a system restore -- they can be undone if not helpful and no personal data is lost.

Many issues can be the result of installed codecs -- so if any were recently installed you might want to uninstall them to test.


----------



## gfxrelay (Oct 26, 2005)

It seems to be related to a bug in media player 11 if you were to install media player 10 they suggest it works fine. Open windows media player and then drag the video clip in to the playlist this should enable you to use the search bar. This is a strange problem but i cant find a hotfix or patch for this.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

OK, I downloaded WMP v. 10, and still nothing!  

I tried to watch the video on another computer and it worked fine, so what gives?? 

Could it be an error in my installation of XP? Because I'm running XP via Parallels on a Mac...although, I'm having trouble believing that any of that is part of the problem, because I just ran the same video on this computer like 2 hours before the time it screwed up, and it was working fine then--I didn't even re-stream the video!! I can't figure it out... I guess I'll have to buy some headphones and listen to all of them on the computers in the lab instead of watching them at home...


----------

